# Pistons 07/08 Survivor



## Ruff Draft

Seeing as how everyone here has fallen asleep due to this boring off-season. Let's get things rolling again!

----

*06/07 Survivor:* Chauncey Billups

Arron Afflalo (5)
Chauncey Billups (5)
Ronald Dupree (5)
Richard Hamilton (5)
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (5)
Amir Johnson (5)
Jason Maxiell (5)
Antonio McDyess (5)
Sammy Mejia (5)
Nazr Mohammed (5)
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (5)
Cheick Samb (5)
Rodney Stuckey (5)
Rasheed Wallace (5)

Flip Saunders (5)
Joe Dumars (5)


----------



## Ruff Draft

Arron Afflalo (5)
Chauncey Billups (5)
Ronald Dupree (5)
Richard Hamilton (5)
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (5)
Amir Johnson (5)
Jason Maxiell (5)
Antonio McDyess (5)
*Sammy Mejia (4) -*
Nazr Mohammed (5)
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (5)
Cheick Samb (5)
*Rodney Stuckey (6) +*
Rasheed Wallace (5)

Flip Saunders (5)
Joe Dumars (5)


----------



## TheHeff

*Arron Afflalo (4) -*
Chauncey Billups (5)
Ronald Dupree (5)
Richard Hamilton (5)
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (5)
*Amir Johnson (6) +*
Jason Maxiell (5)
Antonio McDyess (5)
Sammy Mejia (4) 
Nazr Mohammed (5)
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (5)
Cheick Samb (5)
Rodney Stuckey (6) 
Rasheed Wallace (5)

Flip Saunders (5)
Joe Dumars (5)


----------



## silverpaw1786

*Arron Afflalo (3) -*
Chauncey Billups (5)
Ronald Dupree (5)
Richard Hamilton (5)
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (5)
Amir Johnson (6) 
Jason Maxiell (5)
Antonio McDyess (5)
Sammy Mejia (4) 
Nazr Mohammed (5)
Flip Murray (5)
*Tayshaun Prince (6) +*
Cheick Samb (5)
Rodney Stuckey (6) 
Rasheed Wallace (5)

Flip Saunders (5)
Joe Dumars (5)


----------



## Ruff Draft

Arron Afflalo (3) 
Chauncey Billups (5)
Ronald Dupree (5)
Richard Hamilton (5)
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (5)
Amir Johnson (6)
Jason Maxiell (5)
Antonio McDyess (5)
Sammy Mejia (4)
*Nazr Mohammed (4) -*
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (6) 
Cheick Samb (5)
*Rodney Stuckey (7) +*
Rasheed Wallace (5)

Flip Saunders (5)
Joe Dumars (5)


----------



## veve130

Arron Afflalo (3)
Chauncey Billups (5)
Ronald Dupree (5)
Richard Hamilton (5)
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (5)
Amir Johnson (6)
Jason Maxiell (6)+
Antonio McDyess (5)
Sammy Mejia (4)
Nazr Mohammed (3) -
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (6)
Cheick Samb (5)
Rodney Stuckey (7) 
Rasheed Wallace (5)

Flip Saunders (5)
Joe Dumars (5)


----------



## TheHeff

Arron Afflalo (3)
*Chauncey Billups (6)+*
Ronald Dupree (5)
Richard Hamilton (5)
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (5)
Amir Johnson (6)
Jason Maxiell (6)
Antonio McDyess (5)
Sammy Mejia (4)
*Nazr Mohammed (2) -*
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (6)
Cheick Samb (5)
Rodney Stuckey (7) 
Rasheed Wallace (5)

Flip Saunders (5)
Joe Dumars (5)

How could I have missed taken down Nazr first?


----------



## Ruff Draft

Arron Afflalo (3)
Chauncey Billups (6)
Ronald Dupree (5)
*Richard Hamilton (6)*
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (5)
Amir Johnson (6)
Jason Maxiell (6)
Antonio McDyess (5)
Sammy Mejia (4)
*Nazr Mohammed (1) *
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (6)
Cheick Samb (5)
Rodney Stuckey (7)
Rasheed Wallace (5)

Flip Saunders (5)
Joe Dumars (5)


----------



## veve130

Arron Afflalo (3)
Chauncey Billups (6)
Ronald Dupree (5)
Richard Hamilton (6)
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (5)
Amir Johnson (6)
Jason Maxiell (6)
Antonio McDyess (5)
Sammy Mejia (4)
Nazr Mohammed (0) - eliminated
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (7) +
Cheick Samb (5)
Rodney Stuckey (7)
Rasheed Wallace (5)

Flip Saunders (5)
Joe Dumars (5)


----------



## Zuca

*Arron Afflalo (2) (-)*
Chauncey Billups (6)
Ronald Dupree (5)
Richard Hamilton (6)
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (5)
Amir Johnson (6)
Jason Maxiell (6)
Antonio McDyess (5)
Sammy Mejia (4)
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (7)
*Cheick Samb (6) (+)*
Rodney Stuckey (7)
Rasheed Wallace (5)

Flip Saunders (5)
Joe Dumars (5)


----------



## Ruff Draft

Arron Afflalo (2) 
Chauncey Billups (6)
*Ronald Dupree (4)*
Richard Hamilton (6)
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (5)
Amir Johnson (6)
Jason Maxiell (6)
Antonio McDyess (5)
Sammy Mejia (4)
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (7)
Cheick Samb (6) 
*Rodney Stuckey (8)*
Rasheed Wallace (5)

Flip Saunders (5)
Joe Dumars (5)


----------



## veve130

Arron Afflalo (1)-
Chauncey Billups (6)
Ronald Dupree (4)
Richard Hamilton (7)+
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (5)
Amir Johnson (6)
Jason Maxiell (6)
Antonio McDyess (5)
Sammy Mejia (4)
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (7)
Cheick Samb (6)
Rodney Stuckey (8)
Rasheed Wallace (5)

Flip Saunders (5)
Joe Dumars (5)


----------



## ike

Arron Afflalo (1)
Chauncey Billups (6)
Ronald Dupree (4)
Richard Hamilton (8)*+*
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (5)
Amir Johnson (6)
Jason Maxiell (6)
Antonio McDyess (5)
Sammy Mejia (4)
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (7)
Cheick Samb (6)
Rodney Stuckey (8)
Rasheed Wallace (5)

Flip Saunders (4)*-*
Joe Dumars (5)


----------



## TheHeff

Arron Afflalo (1)
Chauncey Billups (6)
*Ronald Dupree (3)-*
Richard Hamilton (8)
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (5)
Amir Johnson (6)
Jason Maxiell (6)
Antonio McDyess (5)
Sammy Mejia (4)
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (7)
Cheick Samb (6)
Rodney Stuckey (8)
Rasheed Wallace (5)

Flip Saunders (4)
*Joe Dumars (6)+*


----------



## veve130

Arron Afflalo (0)- eliminated
Chauncey Billups (6)
Ronald Dupree (3)
Richard Hamilton (8)
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (6)+
Amir Johnson (6)
Jason Maxiell (6)
Antonio McDyess (5)
Sammy Mejia (4)
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (7)
Cheick Samb (6)
Rodney Stuckey (8)
Rasheed Wallace (5)

Flip Saunders (4)
Joe Dumars (6)


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chauncey Billups (6)
Ronald Dupree (3)
Richard Hamilton (8)
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (6)+
Amir Johnson (6)
Jason Maxiell (6)
Antonio McDyess (5)
Sammy Mejia (4)
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (7)
Cheick Samb (6)
Rodney Stuckey (8)
Rasheed Wallace (5)

*Flip Saunders (3)
Joe Dumars (7)*


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (6)
Ronald Dupree (2)-
Richard Hamilton (8)
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (7)+
Amir Johnson (6)
Jason Maxiell (6)
Antonio McDyess (5)
Sammy Mejia (4)
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (7)
Cheick Samb (6)
Rodney Stuckey (8)
Rasheed Wallace (5)

Flip Saunders (3)
Joe Dumars (7)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (6)
Ronald Dupree (2)
Richard Hamilton (8)
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (7)
Amir Johnson (6)
Jason Maxiell (6)
Antonio McDyess (5)
Sammy Mejia (4)
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (8)+
Cheick Samb (6)
Rodney Stuckey (8)
Rasheed Wallace (4)-

Flip Saunders (3)
Joe Dumars (7)


----------



## TheHeff

Chauncey Billups (6)
*Ronald Dupree (1)-*
Richard Hamilton (8)
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (7)
Amir Johnson (6)
Jason Maxiell (6)
Antonio McDyess (5)
Sammy Mejia (4)
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (8)
Cheick Samb (6)
Rodney Stuckey (8)
*Rasheed Wallace (5)+*

Flip Saunders (3)
Joe Dumars (7)


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chauncey Billups (6)
*Ronald Dupree (0) ELIMINATED*
Richard Hamilton (8)
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (7)
*Amir Johnson (7)*
Jason Maxiell (6)
Antonio McDyess (5)
Sammy Mejia (4)
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (8)
Cheick Samb (6)
Rodney Stuckey (8)
Rasheed Wallace (5)

Flip Saunders (3)
Joe Dumars (7)


----------



## Auggie

Chauncey Billups (6)
Richard Hamilton (8)
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (7)
Amir Johnson (7)
Jason Maxiell (7) +
Antonio McDyess (5)
Sammy Mejia (4)
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (8)
Cheick Samb (5) -
Rodney Stuckey (8)
Rasheed Wallace (5)

Flip Saunders (3)
Joe Dumars (7)


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chauncey Billups (6)
Richard Hamilton (8)
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (7)
*Amir Johnson (8)*
Jason Maxiell (7) 
Antonio McDyess (5)
Sammy Mejia (4)
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (8)
Cheick Samb (5) 
Rodney Stuckey (8)
Rasheed Wallace (5)

*Flip Saunders (2)*
Joe Dumars (7)


----------



## TheHeff

*Chauncey Billups (7)+*
Richard Hamilton (8)
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (7)
Amir Johnson (8)
Jason Maxiell (7) 
Antonio McDyess (5)
*Sammy Mejia (3)-*
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (8)
Cheick Samb (5) 
Rodney Stuckey (8)
Rasheed Wallace (5)

Flip Saunders (2)
Joe Dumars (7)


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chauncey Billups (7)
Richard Hamilton (8)
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (7)
Amir Johnson (8)
*Jason Maxiell (8) *
Antonio McDyess (5)
*Sammy Mejia (2)*
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (8)
Cheick Samb (5) 
Rodney Stuckey (8)
Rasheed Wallace (5)

Flip Saunders (2)
Joe Dumars (7)


----------



## spekel

Chauncey Billups (7)
Richard Hamilton (9) +1
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (7)
Amir Johnson (8)
Jason Maxiell (8)
Antonio McDyess (4) -1
Sammy Mejia (2)
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (8)
Cheick Samb (5)
Rodney Stuckey (8)
Rasheed Wallace (5)

Flip Saunders (2)
Joe Dumars (7)


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chauncey Billups (7)
Richard Hamilton (9) 
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (7)
*Amir Johnson (9)*
Jason Maxiell (8)
Antonio McDyess (4) 
*Sammy Mejia (1)*
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (8)
Cheick Samb (5)
Rodney Stuckey (8)
Rasheed Wallace (5)

Flip Saunders (2)
Joe Dumars (7)


----------



## spekel

Chauncey Billups (7)
Richard Hamilton (10) +
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (7)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (8)
Antonio McDyess (3) -
Sammy Mejia (1)
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (8)
Cheick Samb (5)
Rodney Stuckey (8)
Rasheed Wallace (5)

Flip Saunders (2)
Joe Dumars (7)


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chauncey Billups (7)
Richard Hamilton (10) 
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (7)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (8)
Antonio McDyess (3) 
*Sammy Mejia (0) ELIMINATED*
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (8)
Cheick Samb (5)
*Rodney Stuckey (9)*
Rasheed Wallace (5)

Flip Saunders (2)
Joe Dumars (7)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (8)+
Richard Hamilton (10)
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (7)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (8)
Antonio McDyess (3)
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (8)
Cheick Samb (5)
Rodney Stuckey (9)
Rasheed Wallace (4)-

Flip Saunders (2)
Joe Dumars (7)


----------



## TheHeff

Chauncey Billups (8)
*Richard Hamilton (9)-*
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (7)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (8)
*Antonio McDyess (4)+*
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (8)
Cheick Samb (5)
Rodney Stuckey (9)
Rasheed Wallace (4)

Flip Saunders (2)
Joe Dumars (7)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (9)+
Richard Hamilton (10)
Jarvis Hayes (5)
Lindsey Hunter (7)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (8)
Antonio McDyess (3)
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (8)
Cheick Samb (5)
Rodney Stuckey (9)
Rasheed Wallace (3)-

Flip Saunders (2)
Joe Dumars (7)


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chauncey Billups (9)
Richard Hamilton (10)
*Jarvis Hayes (4)*
Lindsey Hunter (7)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (8)
Antonio McDyess (3)
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (8)
Cheick Samb (5)
*Rodney Stuckey (10)*
Rasheed Wallace (3)

Flip Saunders (2)
Joe Dumars (7)


----------



## spekel

Chauncey Billups (9)
Richard Hamilton (11) +
Jarvis Hayes (4)
Lindsey Hunter (7)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (8)
Antonio McDyess (2) -
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (8)
Cheick Samb (5)
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Rasheed Wallace (3)

Flip Saunders (2)
Joe Dumars (7)


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chauncey Billups (9)
Richard Hamilton (11) 
Jarvis Hayes (4)
Lindsey Hunter (7)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (8)
Antonio McDyess (2) 
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (8)
Cheick Samb (5)
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Rasheed Wallace (3)

*Flip Saunders (1)
Joe Dumars (8)*


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (9)
Richard Hamilton (12)+
Jarvis Hayes (4)
Lindsey Hunter (7)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (8)
Antonio McDyess (2)
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (8)
Cheick Samb (5)
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Rasheed Wallace (3)

Flip Saunders (0)- eliminated
Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## spekel

Chauncey Billups (9)
Richard Hamilton (13)+
Jarvis Hayes (4)
Lindsey Hunter (7)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (8)
Antonio McDyess (1) -
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (8)
Cheick Samb (5)
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Rasheed Wallace (3)


Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chauncey Billups (9)
Richard Hamilton (13)+
Jarvis Hayes (4)
Lindsey Hunter (7)
*Amir Johnson (10)*
Jason Maxiell (8)
*Antonio McDyess (0) ELIMINATED*
Flip Murray (5)
Tayshaun Prince (8)
Cheick Samb (5)
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Rasheed Wallace (3)


Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (9)
Richard Hamilton (13)
Jarvis Hayes (4)
Lindsey Hunter (7)
Amir Johnson (10)
Jason Maxiell (8)
*Flip Murray (4)-*
*Tayshaun Prince (9)+*
Cheick Samb (5)
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Rasheed Wallace (3)


Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## ike

Chauncey Billups (9)
Richard Hamilton (13)
Jarvis Hayes (4)
Lindsey Hunter (6)-
Amir Johnson (10)
Jason Maxiell (9)+
Flip Murray (4)
Tayshaun Prince (9)
Cheick Samb (5)
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Rasheed Wallace (3)


Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## spekel

Chauncey Billups (9)
Richard Hamilton (14)+
Jarvis Hayes (4)
Lindsey Hunter (6)
Amir Johnson (9) -
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (4)
Tayshaun Prince (9)
Cheick Samb (5)
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Rasheed Wallace (3)


Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chauncey Billups (9)
Richard Hamilton (14)
*Jarvis Hayes (3)*
Lindsey Hunter (6)
Amir Johnson (9) 
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (4)
*Tayshaun Prince (10)*
Cheick Samb (5)
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Rasheed Wallace (3)


Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (9)
Richard Hamilton (14)
Jarvis Hayes (3)
Lindsey Hunter (6)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (4)
Tayshaun Prince (11)+
Cheick Samb (5)
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Rasheed Wallace (2)-


Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## TheHeff

Chauncey Billups (9)
*Richard Hamilton (13)-*
Jarvis Hayes (3)
Lindsey Hunter (6)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (4)
Tayshaun Prince (11)
Cheick Samb (5)
Rodney Stuckey (10)
*Rasheed Wallace (3)+*

Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## jamesblair23

Chauncey Billups (9)
Richard Hamilton (13)
Jarvis Hayes (3)
Lindsey Hunter (6)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (4)
Tayshaun Prince (11)
Cheick Samb (6)+
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Rasheed Wallace (2)-

Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (9)
Richard Hamilton (13)
Jarvis Hayes (3)
Lindsey Hunter (6)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (4)
*Tayshaun Prince (12)+*
Cheick Samb (6)
Rodney Stuckey (10)
*Rasheed Wallace (1)-*

Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chauncey Billups (9)
Richard Hamilton (13)
Jarvis Hayes (3)
Lindsey Hunter (6)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (4)
Tayshaun Prince (12)
Cheick Samb (6)
*Rodney Stuckey (11)*
*Rasheed Wallace (0) ELIMINATED*

Joe Dumars (8)

Sorry Sheed!


----------



## Zuca

Chauncey Billups (9)
Richard Hamilton (13)
Jarvis Hayes (3)
Lindsey Hunter (6)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (4)
Tayshaun Prince (12)
*Cheick Samb (7) (+)
Rodney Stuckey (10) (-)*

Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## TheHeff

Chauncey Billups (9)
*Richard Hamilton (12)-*
Jarvis Hayes (3)
Lindsey Hunter (6)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (4)
Tayshaun Prince (12)
Cheick Samb (6)
Rodney Stuckey (10)
*Rasheed Wallace (2)+*

Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## spekel

Chauncey Billups (9)
Richard Hamilton (13)+
Jarvis Hayes (2)-
Lindsey Hunter (6)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (4)
Tayshaun Prince (12)
Cheick Samb (6)
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Rasheed Wallace (2)

Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (10)+
Richard Hamilton (13)
Jarvis Hayes (2)
Lindsey Hunter (6)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (4)
Tayshaun Prince (12)
Cheick Samb (6)
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Rasheed Wallace (1)-

Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## spekel

Chauncey Billups (10)
Richard Hamilton (14)+
Jarvis Hayes (1)-
Lindsey Hunter (6)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (4)
Tayshaun Prince (12)
Cheick Samb (6)
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Rasheed Wallace (1)

Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (11)+
Richard Hamilton (14)
*Jarvis Hayes (0)- gone*
Lindsey Hunter (6)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (4)
Tayshaun Prince (12)
Cheick Samb (6)
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Rasheed Wallace (1)

Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## spekel

Chauncey Billups (11)
Richard Hamilton (15)+
Lindsey Hunter (6)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (4)
Tayshaun Prince (12)
Cheick Samb (5)-
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Rasheed Wallace (1)

Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (11)
Richard Hamilton (15)
Lindsey Hunter (6)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (4)
Tayshaun Prince (13)+
Cheick Samb (4)-
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Rasheed Wallace (1)

Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## spekel

Chauncey Billups (11)
Richard Hamilton (16)+
Lindsey Hunter (6)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (4)
Tayshaun Prince (13)
Cheick Samb (3)-
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Rasheed Wallace (1)

Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## cipher05

Chauncey Billups (11)
Richard Hamilton *(17) +*
Lindsey Hunter (6)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (4)
Tayshaun Prince (13)
Cheick Samb *(2) -*
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Rasheed Wallace (1)

Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## spekel

Chauncey Billups (11)
Richard Hamilton (18) +
Lindsey Hunter (6)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (4)
Tayshaun Prince (13)
Cheick Samb (1) -
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Rasheed Wallace (1)

Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## cipher05

Chauncey Billups (11)
Richard Hamilton (18) 
Lindsey Hunter (6)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (4)
Tayshaun Prince *(14) +*
Cheick Samb *(0) - ELIMINATED*
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Rasheed Wallace (1)

Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (12)+
Richard Hamilton (18)
Lindsey Hunter (6)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (4)
Tayshaun Prince (14) 
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Rasheed Wallace (0)- eliminated

Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## TheHeff

*Chauncey Billups (13)+*
*Richard Hamilton (17)-*
Lindsey Hunter (6)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (4)
Tayshaun Prince (14) 
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (14)+
Richard Hamilton (17)
Lindsey Hunter (6)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (3)-
Tayshaun Prince (14)
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## spekel

Chauncey Billups (13)-
Richard Hamilton (18)+
Lindsey Hunter (6)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (3)
Tayshaun Prince (14)
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## ike

Chauncey Billups (13)
Richard Hamilton (19) +
Lindsey Hunter (5) -
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (3)
Tayshaun Prince (14)
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (14)+
Richard Hamilton (19) 
Lindsey Hunter (5) 
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (2)-
Tayshaun Prince (14)
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## spekel

Chauncey Billups (13)-
Richard Hamilton (20)+
Lindsey Hunter (5)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (2)
Tayshaun Prince (14)
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (13)
Richard Hamilton (20)
Lindsey Hunter (4)-
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (2)
Tayshaun Prince (15)+
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Joe Dumars (8)


----------



## cipher05

Chauncey Billups (13)
Richard Hamilton (20)
Lindsey Hunter (4)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (2)
Tayshaun Prince (15)
Rodney Stuckey *(9) -*
Joe Dumars *(9) +*


----------



## TheHeff

Chauncey Billups (13)
*Richard Hamilton (19)-
Lindsey Hunter (5)+*
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (2)
Tayshaun Prince (15)
Rodney Stuckey (9)
Joe Dumars (9)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (14)+
Richard Hamilton (18)-
Lindsey Hunter (5)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (2)
Tayshaun Prince (15)
Rodney Stuckey (9)
Joe Dumars (9)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (15)+
Richard Hamilton (18)
Lindsey Hunter (5)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray (1)-
Tayshaun Prince (15)
Rodney Stuckey (9)
Joe Dumars (9)


----------



## cipher05

Chauncey Billups (15)
Richard Hamilton (18)
Lindsey Hunter (5)
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Flip Murray *(0) - ELIMINATED*
Tayshaun Prince (15)
Rodney Stuckey (9)
Joe Dumars *(10) +*


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chauncey Billups (15)
Richard Hamilton (18)
*Lindsey Hunter (4)*
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Tayshaun Prince (15)
*Rodney Stuckey (10)*
Joe Dumars (10)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (15)
Richard Hamilton (18)
Lindsey Hunter (3)-
Amir Johnson (9)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Tayshaun Prince (16)+
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Joe Dumars (10)


----------



## spekel

Chauncey Billups (15)
Richard Hamilton (19)+
Lindsey Hunter (3)
Amir Johnson (8)-
Jason Maxiell (9)
Tayshaun Prince (16)
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Joe Dumars (10)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (15)
Richard Hamilton (19)
Lindsey Hunter (2)-
Amir Johnson (8)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Tayshaun Prince (17)+
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Joe Dumars (10)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (15)
Richard Hamilton (19)
Lindsey Hunter (1)-
Amir Johnson (8)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Tayshaun Prince (18)+
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Joe Dumars (10)


----------



## spekel

Chauncey Billups (15)
Richard Hamilton (20)+
Lindsey Hunter (0)- ELIMINATED
Amir Johnson (8)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Tayshaun Prince (18)
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Joe Dumars (10)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (15)
Richard Hamilton (21)+
Amir Johnson (8)-
Jason Maxiell (9)
Tayshaun Prince (18)
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Joe Dumars (10)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (15)
Richard Hamilton (21)
Amir Johnson (7)-
Jason Maxiell (9)
Tayshaun Prince (19)+
Rodney Stuckey (10)
Joe Dumars (10)


----------



## spekel

Chauncey Billups (15)
Richard Hamilton (22)+
Amir Johnson (7)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Tayshaun Prince (19)
Rodney Stuckey (9)-
Joe Dumars (10)


----------



## cipher05

Chauncey Billups (15)
Richard Hamilton (22)
Amir Johnson (7)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Tayshaun Prince (19)
Rodney Stuckey *(8)-*
Joe Dumars *(11)+*


----------



## spekel

Chauncey Billups (15)
Richard Hamilton (23)+
Amir Johnson (7)
Jason Maxiell (9)
Tayshaun Prince (19)
Rodney Stuckey (7)-
Joe Dumars (11)


----------



## Ruff Draft

Chauncey Billups (15)
Richard Hamilton (23)
Amir Johnson (7)
Jason Maxiell (8)-
Tayshaun Prince (19)
Rodney Stuckey (8)+
Joe Dumars (11)


----------



## spekel

Chauncey Billups (15)
Richard Hamilton (24) +
Amir Johnson (7)
Jason Maxiell (8)
Tayshaun Prince (19)
Rodney Stuckey (7) -
Joe Dumars (11)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (15)
Richard Hamilton (25) +
Amir Johnson (7)
Jason Maxiell (8)
Tayshaun Prince (19)
Rodney Stuckey (6) -
Joe Dumars (11)


----------



## spekel

Chauncey Billups (15)
Richard Hamilton (26) +
Amir Johnson (7)
Jason Maxiell (8)
Tayshaun Prince (19)
Rodney Stuckey (5) -
Joe Dumars (11)


----------



## cipher05

Chauncey Billups (15)
Richard Hamilton (27) +
Amir Johnson (7)
Jason Maxiell (8)
Tayshaun Prince (19)
Rodney Stuckey (4) - 
Joe Dumars (11)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (15)
Richard Hamilton (27) 
Amir Johnson (7)
Jason Maxiell (8)
Tayshaun Prince (20)+
Rodney Stuckey (3) -
Joe Dumars (11)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (15)
Richard Hamilton (27)
Amir Johnson (7)
Jason Maxiell (8)
Tayshaun Prince (21)+
Rodney Stuckey (2) -
Joe Dumars (11)


----------



## spekel

Chauncey Billups (15)
Richard Hamilton (28) +
Amir Johnson (7)
Jason Maxiell (8)
Tayshaun Prince (21)
Rodney Stuckey (1) -
Joe Dumars (11)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (15)
Richard Hamilton (28) 
Amir Johnson (7)
Jason Maxiell (8)
Tayshaun Prince (22)+
*Rodney Stuckey (0) - elminated*
Joe Dumars (11)


----------



## spekel

Chauncey Billups (15)
Richard Hamilton (29) +
Amir Johnson (6) -
Jason Maxiell (8)
Tayshaun Prince (22)
Joe Dumars (11)


----------



## cipher05

Chauncey Billups (16) +
Richard Hamilton (29) 
Amir Johnson (5) -
Jason Maxiell (8)
Tayshaun Prince (22)
Joe Dumars (11)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (16) 
Richard Hamilton (29)
Amir Johnson (4) -
Jason Maxiell (8)
Tayshaun Prince (23)+
Joe Dumars (11)


----------



## spekel

Chauncey Billups (16)
Richard Hamilton (30)+
Amir Johnson (4) 
Jason Maxiell (8)
Tayshaun Prince (23)
Joe Dumars (10)-


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (16)
Richard Hamilton (30)
Amir Johnson (4)
Jason Maxiell (8)
Tayshaun Prince (24)+
Joe Dumars (9)-


----------



## TheHeff

*Chauncey Billups (17)+
Richard Hamilton (29)-*
Jason Maxiell (8)
Tayshaun Prince (24)
Joe Dumars (9)


----------



## spekel

Chauncey Billups (16)-
Richard Hamilton (30)+
Amir Johnson (4)
Jason Maxiell (8)
Tayshaun Prince (24)
Joe Dumars (9)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (16)
Richard Hamilton (30)
Amir Johnson (3)-
Jason Maxiell (8)
Tayshaun Prince (25)+
Joe Dumars (9)


----------



## cipher05

Chauncey Billups (16)
Richard Hamilton (30)
Amir Johnson (2) -
Jason Maxiell (8)
Tayshaun Prince (25)
Joe Dumars (10) +


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (16)
Richard Hamilton (31)+
Amir Johnson (1) -
Jason Maxiell (8)
Tayshaun Prince (25)
Joe Dumars (10)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (16)
Richard Hamilton (31)
Amir Johnson (1)
Jason Maxiell (8)
Tayshaun Prince (26)+
Joe Dumars (9) -


----------



## TheHeff

*Chauncey Billups (17)+
Richard Hamilton (30)-*
Amir Johnson (1)
Jason Maxiell (8)
Tayshaun Prince (26)
Joe Dumars (9)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (17)
Richard Hamilton (30)
*Amir Johnson (0)- eliminated*
Jason Maxiell (8)
Tayshaun Prince (27)+
Joe Dumars (9)


----------



## bball2223

Chauncey Billups (16)-
Richard Hamilton (31)+
Jason Maxiell (8)
Tayshaun Prince (27)
Joe Dumars (9)


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (16)
Richard Hamilton (32)+
Jason Maxiell (8)
Tayshaun Prince (27)
Joe Dumars (8)-


----------



## Vuchato

woah... Sheed got eliminated twice?


----------



## veve130

Chauncey Billups (16)
Richard Hamilton (33)+
Jason Maxiell (8)
Tayshaun Prince (27)
Joe Dumars (7)-


----------

